# DaYan GuHong review



## koreancuber (Jul 7, 2010)

REVISED after many months of use.

First of all, I'd like to say that Cameron tensioned (only changed it a bit) and built the cube. 
Second, I would like to remind you that my main speedcube was the Haiyan memory, and therefore, I will be comparing them two.
Thirdly, I will not rate a category a 10/10 because a cube can't be ABSOLUTELY PERFECT.
Finally, this cube is overall pretty loose, and tightening it will effect the review.

*First Impressions*

Out of the bag (Cameron sold me an assembled one), it was good. The corner cutting was definitely over 42 degrees, and the backward corner cutting cut around 10~15 degrees. It was smooth, even without lube, and the stickers were Cubesmith quality.

*Rating*

Smoothness : 9.9/10
Speed : 8.4/10
Corner cutting : 9.4/10
Stability (popping frequency) : 8.8/10
Reliability (how crazy you can turn without lock-up or pops) : 8.4/10
Lockup resistance : 9.1/10
Quality : 9.8/10
Quietness : 9.7/10
Feel : smooth, creamy
Overall : Lubing the cube with Lubix has reduced the speed of the cube quite a bit, and has made it quite controllable. 

*Pictures*

















*DaYan GuHong compared with the Haiyan Memory*





















*THE Review*

*Smoothness* (9.9/10) : The GuHong cube is THE smoothest 3x3 I have cubed with. It has a slight click to it, but other than that, it beats the Haiyan memory (8.5/10).

*Speed* (8.4/10) : This cube is quite controllable. When lubed with lubix, the speed is drastically reduced, making the cube easy to turn and reduce popping 8.4/10. The Haiyan Memory beats this cube (9.6/10) for speed because it stops where you want it to stop. (in other words, it doesn't overshoot to much)

*Corner cutting* (9.4/10) : Because of the backward corner cutting, the cube scores a 9.4/10 . It can cut approx. 45 degrees (forward), but I really don't need that much. The backward corner cutting is a very big improvement compared to the Haiyan Memory (which got a 9.2/10 for the corner cutting).

*Stability (popping frequency)* (8.8/10) : Because of it doesn't have the hooks as the other Dayan models do, it is vulnerable to pop. I'd say this cube will pop around once every 40 solves. If this cube pops, it'll be pretty big, because it won't pop from a forced corner cut. (Haiyan memory - 9.4/10)

*Reliability (how crazy you can turn without lock-up or pops)* (8.4/10) : I'm sure this will improve to a higher score if I tighten it more. The lock-ups are freqent on this cube, and it can pop (on a slightly loose tension). The memory is also very similar with this cube on reliability (9.4/10)

*Lockup resistance* (9.1/10) : Although it has rounded cubies (can be noticed by the holes on the cube), because of the overshooting/speed, it will lock-up a bit on a slightly loose tension. The Haiyan memory locks up just a bit less than this cube (9.4/10)

*Quality* (9.8/10) : GREAT plastic quality (like the Haiyan memory (9.9/10), although it might have some leftover plastic from the mold.

*Quietness* (9.7/10) : The GuHong is a very, very quiet cube after broken in. The Memory is much louder than this cube (8.3/10) because of the loud clicky sound.

*Feel* (smooth, creamy) : compared with the Haiyan Memory, this cube is much smoother, quiet and creamy (the haiyan memory is crispy)

*Overall*

Pros : Fast, smooth, can corners cut over 42 degrees, can corners cut backwards (10~15 degrees), not many pops and can possibly be the first cube that do not need tiles/stickers (plastic coloring).

Cons : FAR Too fast, the edges (not pieces) of the cube are sharp (you'll know what I'm talking about if you have the cube) because the pieces are joined there (VERY confusing, but you'll get it one day). because of it's speed, lockups are pretty frequent, although they aren't very big ones. 

*Compared to the Haiyan Memory*

This cube is really close to becoming my main speedcube (after I adjust the tension a bit). For those who like smooth, creamy, fast cubes, I recommend this cube. For those who like crispy, fast and clicky cubes, I recommend the Haiyan Memory.

I will purposely not calculate the average of the ratings.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 7, 2010)

What a nice review. ^^


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 7, 2010)

I must have a retarded GuHong, because mine isnt good at all


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 7, 2010)

So if you tightened it, would it have scored higher in all areas except plastic quality?

Good review. I'm loving this cube more and more.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 7, 2010)

one thing that i was always confused about in these reviews was the difference between corner cutting and lock-ups. when are these two things not related (and therefore the same score)? i always thought the more a cube could corner cut, the less it'll lock up. if a cube can cut any corner, it'll never lock up?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 7, 2010)

@Whyusosrs: actually, no. IF I tigtened it more, some categories might even decrease depending on the cube. 

@incessantcheese: It's how reliable the cube can be, and therefore it must include lockups and pops.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 7, 2010)

no, i mean... what's the difference between lockup resistance and corner cutting (other than that they are opposites). how reliable a cube is seems to be... reliability >_>


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 7, 2010)

Locking up is more about pieces catching on each other, although it can come when you reach a position it can't cut. What I don't understand is why a lot of people group smoothness and speed together. Look at the Ghost Hand: silky smooth, but also really slow.

Really nice review, thanks. I want to buy this cube more and more.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 7, 2010)

so like... somehow turning R2 over and over and having it catch...? does that actually happen? lol.

anyway, i did just buy an f-ii and one of these, waiting for it to get here. i've been cubing with an a-v for a while, and without me noticing it, it's actually gradually gotten quite slow. i switched over to an unknown cube i bought in china (with paint instead of stickers?) that moved ridiculously, uncontrollably fast -- and immediately shaved 1-2s off my time. i've now decided to just get the most ridiculously fast and uncontrollable cube i can, and both f-ii and the guhong sound like they fit that description.


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Smooth and creamy.. Like Icecream ^^

Nice review, is this cube going to be your main speed cube?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 7, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> so like... somehow turning R2 over and over and having it catch...? does that actually happen? lol.



Well it happens more during transitions between layers. For example, the Haiyan Memory mod: the AV caught a lot on the corners, so Haiyan sanded it down, and now it locks up much less.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 7, 2010)

About the sharp edges part, yea when you cube with it for a whole day your thumb can hurt =/

Nice review, I agree with everything you said except for the vulnerability to pop (still don't get why people could pop with it )


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 7, 2010)

If the sharp edges problem is what I think it is, why don't you just sand it a little? It wouldn't change the cube's performance (except making it a tiny bit lighter, I guess), although I like that block look it has to it.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 7, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> I must have a retarded GuHong, because mine isnt good at all



did you put the corners together correctly?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> If the sharp edges problem is what I think it is, why don't you just sand it a little? It wouldn't change the cube's performance (except making it a tiny bit lighter, I guess), although I like that block look it has to it.



lol it's not a big deal, I'd save the trouble


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

For OH, I don't recommend it. The cube is a bit big (compared with the Haiyan memory), so if you have small hands, just use the haiyan memory. other than that, it's a great OH cube


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 8, 2010)

how is the weight of the pieces compared to the memory


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

lighter by a bit


----------



## Feryll (Jul 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> About the sharp edges part, yea when you cube with it for a whole day your thumb can hurt =/
> 
> Nice review, I agree with everything you said except for the vulnerability to pop (still don't get why people could pop with it )



Want me to make a video of it? It seems people either have an excellent or horrid resistance to pops.

Also, the white one I got from Cameron was a white one, and it wasn't assembled. Why was your's assembled, Koreancuber? It also said "comes as a DIY kit" on the site.
But after assembling the corners with the tiny ninja-star things, and snapping the edge pieces together, I started with my least favorite part: the tensioning. I got through making all of the screw/washer/spring things when I got to the last screw - there were only 5 washers to come with. So I had to rip apart my original DaYan cube, and de-rust the washer. Then I put the screws together.

Then I started putting the screws in the core. I got them all 5 of them in when I came to the last screw. The issue with putting it in was, that the hole for the screw was way too small. I tried just pushing the screw in, but stopped after I severely bent my fingernail and realized I'd need to get the razor to scrape the plastic off of the hole's opening. After about an hour of screwing around with the screw, I got it in.

Then I assembled the pieces. My first impression was that it was extremely vulnerable to pops. So I tightened all of the screws. After that, I noticed the speed was totally crap, so I lubed it and loosened it. After a bit of fine-tuning it, I got it to the point of good-decent speed, and bad tendency of pops. It happens every 5-6 solves =/ I'm going to try my luck at tightening it _again_, but I feel any tighter and the cube will be way too slow.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice review!! And I'm happy that somebody finally took my rating system into account



And there's something that is not right:



koreancuber said:


> The backward corner cutting (which was first introduced by the Haiyan memory)




not really first introduced by it. you mean enhanced? But that's not the case either, as the A2 is probably the first that is designed to do reverse corner-cutting.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 8, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > I must have a retarded GuHong, because mine isnt good at all
> ...



I have no idea


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 8, 2010)

The one I ordered from WitEden came assembled and lubed. I guess it depends where you order from. I didn't adjust the tension much too


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

@Daniel: yeah, I figured I should use one, and yours was pretty good.

I meant that the backward corner cutting was really enhanced by the Haiyan memory (much more than the A-2). The haiyan memory is probably the only cube that can cut backwards (besides the guhong, the a-2 can't cut backwards (my cube)). lol, i somehow knew you would fix me on that

Feryll: he asked me if I wanted an assembled one (on skype).


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Daniel: yeah, I figured I should use one, and yours was pretty good.
> 
> I meant that the backward corner cutting was really enhanced by the Haiyan memory (much more than the A-2). The haiyan memory is probably the only cube that can cut backwards (besides the guhong, the a-2 can't cut backwards (my cube)). lol, i somehow knew you would fix me on that
> 
> Feryll: he asked me if I wanted an assembled one (on skype).



my FII can


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmmm... I wanna order 2 of these and 2 Haiyan memory's (all white) and if I do, when they come I'll make a review. I might not be allowed to though


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

My maru lube dried out. I gotta wait till Cameron stocks in.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Daniel: yeah, I figured I should use one, and yours was pretty good.
> 
> I meant that the backward corner cutting was really enhanced by the Haiyan memory (much more than the A-2). The haiyan memory is probably the only cube that can cut backwards (besides the guhong, the a-2 can't cut backwards (my cube)). lol, i somehow knew you would fix me on that
> 
> Feryll: he asked me if I wanted an assembled one (on skype).



haha lol, i probably have a bit of OCD

My can cut -1/3 piece, and it's set at a good tension that never pops.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

lol, that's crazy.

I've re-lubed this AND tensioned it, and I have some things to say. First of all, the tension adjusting doesn't make a big difference. secondly, I think maru lube is the best for this cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> lol, that's crazy.
> 
> I've re-lubed this AND tensioned it, and I have some things to say. First of all, the tension adjusting doesn't make a big difference. secondly, I think *maru lube is the best for this cube.*



Finally.


----------



## MEn (Jul 8, 2010)

Rating a single category a 10/10 doesn't make a cube perfect though.

Otherwise, really nice review. I liked how you compared it to the Haiyan Memory.


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 8, 2010)

really nice review. i am going to buy one in black when cameron gets them back in stock.. they go reeeaaaaally fast out of stock. i currently use a haiyan memory and i hear the two are really alike. i really like the idea of the backwards corner cutting on the gu hong. so yea ima buy one soon and see what one i like more.


----------



## Sherwood (Jul 8, 2010)

Well mine sucks atm, guess I have to lube it?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

@sherwood: uhmm... DUH??

@Plaincow: actually, they are different in feeling and specs. THe memory is a bit crispy, clicky and small cube, while the GuHong is a creamy, fast and smooth cube. WAY different feeling-wise.


----------



## radmin (Jul 8, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Well mine sucks atm, guess I have to lube it?



Yes, Mine sucked until I put some Maru lube in it.

About this review in general:
I followed Cameron's advice and didn't use the inserts on the small end of the corners. Mine locks up less than my Memory.


----------



## nck (Jul 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @sherwood: uhmm... DUH??
> 
> @Plaincow: actually, they are different in feeling and specs. THe memory is a bit crispy, clicky and small cube, while the GuHong is a creamy, fast and smooth cube. WAY different feeling-wise.



Does your cube have those "second piece of thingy Cameron advised not to put in" inserted?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 9, 2010)

update. The M-slices on the GuHong cube SUCK. They overshoot too much, that I needed to learn R, U algs for them. (for my EPLLs). Also, sticker application is pretty hard, and I don't know why.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 9, 2010)

Think I can get away with jig-a-loo?


----------



## radmin (Jul 9, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Think I can get away with jig-a-loo?



I personally wouldn't. If I did, I'd dismantle it and spray the individual pieces. Then put it back together when it dried.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 9, 2010)

radmin said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I can get away with jig-a-loo?
> ...



Disassembly and Jig-a-Loo don't mix. Unless you work it in immediately, it causes your cube to melt together.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > Toquinha1977 said:
> ...



no, disassembly and jig-a-loo are perfect. I spray Jig-a-loo, and wait around 5 minutes (only 5). Then I assemble it in and break it in. I think that's the best way


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Jul 9, 2010)

I ordered one from cameron XD


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > radmin said:
> ...



Badmephisto did a little experiment and he found that simply popping out a few pieces is the most convenient and best way though:






...Though I'm sure sweeping could work too, if you want to take the time.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> update. The M-slices on the GuHong cube SUCK. They overshoot too much, that I needed to learn R, U algs for them. (for my EPLLs). Also, sticker application is pretty hard, and I don't know why.



that sucks D:

well maybe you should learn to control your M slices =P
hopefully i get used to the slice moves, I hate my JSK because it's still my best cube after so many years D:


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 9, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > update. The M-slices on the GuHong cube SUCK. They overshoot too much, that I needed to learn R, U algs for them. (for my EPLLs). Also, sticker application is pretty hard, and I don't know why.
> ...


and thats why you hate it?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

lolwut? I don't get it D:

I might order one of these... according to KoreanCuber's review it looks so godly... D: It's like a 90+ average on a report card


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 10, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



unfortunately yes  but i'm still grateful it's been faithful to me and not died off. I still hate it because its hard to control when the layers are misaligned after picking the cube up which happens like 1 in 10solves =/


----------



## JMember (Jul 10, 2010)

Guys, I need your opinions (personal opinions, now *don't start criticizing ppl's opinions* lol):

GuHong > Alpha (5) > F-II ? And then comes the Type-C? ;o


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2010)

gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.



thanks, ill wait and try somebody's then


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

same here.. Try the cube before buying it  I will hopefully try one at TOS


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.



+1 its all hype


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 10, 2010)

I want to get a new cube. Should I get a memory or this gu hong? So far I'm hearing to differen't opinions about this, one that it is really good, and another that says it is all hype.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 10, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I want to get a new cube. Should I get a memory or this gu hong? So far I'm hearing to differen't opinions about this, one that it is really good, and another that says it is all hype.



Get a type b


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.



I can't say it sucks, but it's getting worst (IMO) every time I solve it. WAY to fast for my taste, and I'm starting to prefer my old speedcube over this. 

*REVIEW UPDATED*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.



Can you make a review on it?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.



would you like to elaborate on that?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.
> ...



Let me guess. You think that the more hype the cube is, the more it's worth sh**.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 10, 2010)

People are scared of change. I haven't personally tried a GuHong, but from what I gather, it is a nice cube, and the people who have said negative things haven't provided with any hard facts.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 10, 2010)

the "way too fast" edit on your review is making me look forward to the cube more, definitely. and wouldn't that make it better for OH? it can't possibly be THAT fast, can it...?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> the "way too fast" edit on your review is making me look forward to the cube more, definitely. and wouldn't that make it better for OH? it can't possibly be THAT fast, can it...?



It's like a smooth Memory. <-Sounds cheesy.
With better corner cutting (DUH)
And a wee bit more popping, but perhaps not too much.


----------



## Meep (Jul 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



You suck at guessing.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 10, 2010)

Dan's opinion much> then anyone sup 20.......


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2010)

Meep said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...



No I don't. I could suck at hypothesizing though. But I wasn't.


----------



## Edward (Jul 10, 2010)

Guys I don't think one opinion should change your view on the cube. It looks nice, so get it. rawr.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Dan's opinion much> then anyone sup 20.......



Ron said it was the best cube he had ever tried. Maybe this cube suits some people better than others.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> same here.. Try the cube before buying it  I will hopefully try one at TOS



yeah ill probably try one at nationals


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea I should be selling some at Nationals.


----------



## mbreslin (Jul 10, 2010)

Some of the posts have been ridiculous hype, "it's going to take the cubing world by storm even though I don't have one I bet it's the best thing ever". 

Some however are legitimate opinions and the people who only post to put them down are just as bad imo. 

I won't post about this silly cube again. I finally got my 4 f-iis. In my opinion guhong was better out of the box and better after lube than the av and f-ii. The memory is probably a close second to the guhong in my mind, but after trying a bunch of what people have said are among the best cubes available I'll still be sticking with guhongs for my mains. 

For the people who keep saying it's all hype guhong is crap you may want to go back and read all the ridiculous hype since f-ii came out. From everything I read I expected them to be amazing, when I opened them they were nowhere near as good as guhong. So much for hype.

There is a million av vs f-ii threads but hardly do you see people who prefer one saying the other is crap, if you prefer a cube fine, it doesn't make the other choice garbage. This is good advice for future nonsensical arguments you may want to get into, liking one over the other doesn't make the other horrible. 

Simply stated: The guhong isn't crap, prefer it or don't, no need to put people who do prefer it down.


----------



## Winball (Jul 11, 2010)

I alsto got my guhong in the mail today.
It's good but not AMAZING. It's like my Haiyan memory, but the guhong feels more softer when cutting corners and solving. And yes, it does pop but I have not set the tension perfect yet. I would rate this 0.5 points (on a scale of 10) over my memory. I might just change my mind later.

I also manage to put the wrong colorscheme on while stickering it.(3rd side). Instead of peeling them off, I just changed 1 of the 3 pieces of the corner. If someone understands


----------



## boxit (Jul 11, 2010)

Winball said:


> I alsto got my guhong in the mail today.
> It's good but not AMAZING. It's like my Haiyan memory, but the guhong feels more softer when cutting corners and solving. And yes, it does pop but I have not set the tension perfect yet. I would rate this 0.5 points (on a scale of 10) over my memory. I might just change my mind later.
> 
> I also manage to put the wrong colorscheme on while stickering it.(3rd side). Instead of peeling them off, I just changed 1 of the 3 pieces of the corner. If someone understands


How about lock-up? I'm still confused about that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2010)

Winball said:


> I also manage to put the wrong colorscheme on while stickering it.(3rd side). Instead of peeling them off, I just changed 1 of the 3 pieces of the corner. If someone understands



oh, that's convienent!!


----------



## radmin (Jul 11, 2010)

It never locks up on me. It pops one in a while.

One thing I noticed, if you take off the center caps it locks like crazy.


----------



## radmin (Jul 11, 2010)

It never locks up on me. It pops one in a while.

One thing I noticed, if you take off the center caps it locks like crazy.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 11, 2010)

The core on mine is screwed up! The screw won't fit inside one arm of the core! Idk what todo!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> Some of the posts have been ridiculous hype, "it's going to take the cubing world by storm even though I don't have one I bet it's the best thing ever".
> 
> Some however are legitimate opinions and the people who only post to put them down are just as bad imo.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. I am now happy, as I ordered one.
Can't wait xD I did kinda expect it to be unbelievably good though, so I suppose when I get it, it will be a bit of a let down. Still sounds like a great cube, and I hope what Koreancuber said about it wearing out very fast is wrong, as he also said it has great plastic quality, which confuses me a little...


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 11, 2010)

i never said it wear outs fast....


----------



## Winball (Jul 11, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> The core on mine is screwed up! The screw won't fit inside one arm of the core! Idk what todo!!



I have the same problem!!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 11, 2010)

A cube being too fast is good. You can just tighten it, and then it will be better for speed, and will also pop less.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 11, 2010)

Winball said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > The core on mine is screwed up! The screw won't fit inside one arm of the core! Idk what todo!!
> ...





cuberkid10 said:


> The core on mine is screwed up! The screw won't fit inside one arm of the core! Idk what todo!!



take a small screwdriver the size of the screw and the poke it in


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 11, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> A cube being too fast is good. You can just tighten it, and then it will be better for speed, and will also pop less.



Ohhh if only things were that simple


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, i took the core of my Type C 1.5 and the screws and put that in. The screws with the GuHong were too big for the type C core. The cube is now a BEAUTY! But I've killed my type C.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 12, 2010)

Winball said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > The core on mine is screwed up! The screw won't fit inside one arm of the core! Idk what todo!!
> ...



Probably a production error, as I had the same issue. I just took a razor and cut a hole, sort of, and finally stabbed it through.

I still stand by my opinion that my cube is horribly prone to pops, the speed is way worse than my memory, and the corner cutting leaves a lot to be desired. My memory can actually cut better than my guhong!


----------



## radmin (Jul 12, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Winball said:
> 
> 
> > cuberkid10 said:
> ...



I had a hard time on 1/6 holes. Nothing major, I just had to push it harder on that side.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2010)

radmin said:


> I had a hard time on 1/6 holes. Nothing major, I just had to push it harder on that side.



...lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > I had a hard time on 1/6 holes. Nothing major, I just had to push it harder on that side.
> ...



Wow... fail.... Mine wouldnt go in at all. I even cut a larger hole, it didnt work.


----------



## Winball (Jul 12, 2010)

I ordered 2 guhongs.
one 1 I had to push in the screw really hard,on the other I have not yet to find a way to get it in. :/


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> i never said it wear outs fast....





koreancuber said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > gu hong sucks. not anywhere near as good as people said it is.
> ...


You didn't?


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

I tried this cube today and I agree with Dan. The only good thing is the corner cutting, and I'm not inaccurate.. Also , it seems there have been many issues with them. Not worth getting.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > i never said it wear outs fast....
> ...



i mean I hate it more and more every time I solve it  sorry about that. the cube DOES NOT wear out (at least after 50 solves they don't)


----------



## boxit (Jul 12, 2010)

so which one is better? A-V ato Guhong? I want to buy one of these cube. I just want cube that doesn't easy to lock. thx everyone


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 12, 2010)

The guhong doesn't lock up. The weakness is it's unstable ie. easy to overshoot or misalign layers.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 12, 2010)

I got mine today, and although a piece is missing, I assembled it and lubed it with maru lube.

Its unbelievably quick - a lot quicker than my fII when I got it. I've blitzed all of my PLL PBs with it. The only reason mine has locked up is because I can't handle the speed of the thing.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 12, 2010)

mine became pretty godly after disassembled and lube with jigaloo a lot of light sprays


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 17, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Its unbelievably quick - a lot quicker than my fII when I got it. I've blitzed all of my PLL PBs with it. The only reason mine has locked up is because I can't handle the speed of the thing.



Lol, I know what you mean ... just got mine today. Reminds me of the Joy cube ... very loose feeling (which I like), only it cuts corners a _lot_ better. Only criticism is that the speed is ruining my lookahead


----------



## Zubon (Jul 17, 2010)

When I assembled this cube, before stickering it, I thought it was amazing! But after a few solves, I find that it is not really as good as I was hoping.

Even at it's tightest setting, it really overshoots a lot which causes it to lock up quite a bit. Almost like it needs to be dampened.

Doing an U move by flicking it with my index finger, it is very hard to get the layer to stop in an aligned position. When I do this on some other cubes, it almost always stops at exactly a 90deg turn so I can quickly do another move without having to align it again.

Still nothing compared to my Haiyan memory...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

Zubon said:


> When I assembled this cube, before stickering it, I thought it was amazing! But after a few solves, I find that it is not really as good as I was hoping.
> 
> Even at it's tightest setting, it really overshoots a lot which causes it to lock up quite a bit. Almost like it needs to be dampened.
> *
> ...



That's why the corner cutting and reverse corner cutting is there unless you overshot that much.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 17, 2010)

you guys are killing me. I love amazingly fast cubes. now I gotta go spend up my saved money getting one...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Guys I have just found out I guess a "mod" that will hopefully make all the GuHong haters love the GuHong!!!!! All you have to do is switch the GuHong core with a type A1 core. The reason why most people hate the GuHong is because it feels unstable and it overshoots. Well, I was one of those people but when I switched the cores, the GuHong became stable like an A5 and it did not over shoot! It actually slowed down just a bit but it was to fast with the regular core anyway and now its at a perfect speed. Now it is stable. fast but not to fast, does not over shoot and still has the wonderful corner cutting! So if you have an old type A laying around, use its core for the GuHong! Spread this around so everyone can know!!!!!!


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 18, 2010)

my advice to make your guhong better
[youtubeHD]3krRHtccQqk[/youtubeHD]


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

I just realised just how much reverse corner cutting the Guhong has. 
<-Mind blown


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> I just realised just how much reverse corner cutting the Guhong has.
> <-Mind blown



Not that it's of great use for 2H, really.


----------

